

HTML5 VIDEO Sucks - phr4ts

I can block Images.<p>I can block javascript.<p>I can block flash.<p>I can block Ads.<p>Why the hell can&#x27;t I block stupid videos from wasting my bandwidth? I&#x27;ve been waiting since forever and hoping someone in the Chrome team would do something about it but it seems it might never come.<p>Do they assume that web designers would do the right thing?<p>Maybe Youtube is causing a conflict of interest in this case, who know?
======
slashdotaccount
If you are using Firefox, you have at least two options:

1\. Open about:config , find the media.autoplay.enabled property and set it to
false.

2\. Use the NoScript add-on to block the audio/video tags for untrusted sites.

edit: I see you are using Chrome, sorry I hadn't noticed.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Does NoScript come into play here though? HTML5 has the <video> tag and
doesn't require js to play the video.

<video> <source src="MyMovie.mp4" type='video/mp4; codecs="avc1.42E01E,
mp4a.40.2"' /> </video>

~~~
hemtros
of course HTML5 video requires javascript because html can't play video, it
javascript decoder that plays video.

~~~
CWIZO
Video playing is not handeled by JS. You only use JS to control the player (if
you want). The playing itself is handeled by the browser somewhere. So no, you
don't need JS for html5 video.

------
ulisesrmzroche
If you're using a mobile device, for the most part (iPhone and Android, they
don't load data until you play the video. Other than that, why would you care
about bandwidth use (it's practically miniscule) if you're on broadband and on
Chrome?

